Ask HN: What's the most frustrating thing about Software/Web Development? - joemanaco
======
n4bz0r
Having to struggle through a boredom of implementing the thing after all the
interesting challenges are solved.

This doesn't necessarily apply to an entire product, could be a separate
feature or even pieces of features.

 _With great product comes great boredom_

------
stephenr
Cool kid developers cargo culting flavour of the week technology; and/or front
end developers changing their libraries/frameworks/tool chains more often than
they change their underwear.

~~~
muzani
Why is this an issue though? Just ignore the new technology that isn't much
better than the old one.

~~~
stephenr
It’s hard to ignore something when a client decides to use a technology.

------
muzani
Scrum isn't designed to make work more productive for the developers. It's
mostly because development is a chaotic process, and it forces everyone on the
team to sync regularly. The overhead for scrum is high, and gets in the way of
flow. It's good for menial work, the kind where a dev doesn't have to think
over a problem for several days and just ticks things off a checkbox.

------
CM30
Poor project management. It's very rare you see a company/team come up with a
plan and stick to it, without deciding to randomly overhaul a bunch of stuff
or add more features/complexity midway through.

Then again, it's a close one. I'd say also one of the following may take it:

How the site/app/program always seems to fall apart whenever the boss looks at
it, or how the developers struggle to replicate said issues when testing it
later.

How in web development, every browser seems to have its own half assed idea
about which features to implement and how to implement them, rather than just
sticking to the damn spec and keeping it consistent with other browsers.

The flavour of the week stuff, with developers constantly wanting to use the
latest shiny framework.

Or perhaps how many designers seem to act like they're making a painting
rather than an application, with zero thought put into how it scales between
sizes, how things may fit in a grid, how various conditions (like errors) work
etc.

------
karmakaze
Having to stick with established, popular languages, frameworks, etc.

From a biz standpoint it makes sense to use what's well known, time-tested,
stack-overflow answered, and easy to hire for.

From a developer's perspective, it's older, boring, and less effective than
newer ones. Probably much less so in front-end as there seems to be much more
rapid adoption.

The best case scenario would be solving a problem in-house then open-sourcing
it.

------
erik_seaberg
The industry does not agree with me that boilerplate is a pure waste of human
lifetime, and a language that's either more powerful or more domain-specific
would pay off very quickly.

------
tmm84
Smartphone compatibility, display and usage. So many different browsers, OS
versions and screen sizes make it a minefield.

